# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  لمحة عن مرض السرطان أو كما يسميه البعض: "المرض الخبيث"

## هدوء عاصف

*
لمحة عن مرض السرطان أو كما يسميه البعض: "المرض الخبيث"


مرض السرطان.. من منا لم يسمع به او لم يسمع عن شخص يعرفه اصيب بالمرض..؟ لكن الكثيرين لا يحبون النطق بهذه الكلمة ويقولون "المرض اللي ما يتسماش"، أو "المرض اللي ربنا يبعده عنا" او "المرض العاطل"! فما هو سر هذا المرض الذي يخيف الكثيرين فيرفضون حتى النطق باسمه؟ اردنا ان نقدم لكم في موقع "فرفش" لمحة عن هذا المرض الذي والحمد لله لم يعد خطيرا كما كان هو الحال سابقا.. فمع اكتشاف المرض المبكر وامكانيات العلاج المتطورة اصبح بالامكان الشفاء منه في حالات كثيرة.

ما هو السرطان؟ 


 تغييرات جينية أو وراثية تؤدي الى
 تحويل الخلايا السليمة لخلايا سرطانية

السرطان عبارة عن مجموعة من الأمراض يتم فيها نمو وتكاثر غير طبيعي للخلايا او لنسيج من أنسجة الجسم، وهذا يعني انه تحدث تغييرات جينية أو وراثية تؤدي الى تحويل الخلايا السليمة إلى خلايا سرطانية. والمرض غير معدي ولا ينتقل باللمس او بالتواجد قرب مريض مصاب بالسرطان.

السرطان بين حميد وخبيث 
حين يتم اكتشاف ورم ينبغي في البداية ان يحدد الطبيب نوعه. فهناك نوعين من الاورام السرطانية:
1. الاورام الخبيثة: حيث تكون الخلايا السرطانية عدائية تضّر الجسم لانها تقوم  بغزو أنسجة سليمة وخلايا مجاورة سوف تقوم بتدميرها.
2. الاورام الحميدة: التي لا تضر الجسم عادة لأن نموها يكون محدود جدا وهذه الاورام الحميدة لا يمكنها غزو انسجة سليمة أو الانتقال الى خلايا مجاورة.

اعراض مرض السرطان:
لا بد ان العديد من قراء موقع "فرفش" يتساءلون: ما هي اعراض مرض السرطان؟ والاجابة ان اعراض المرض متعددة وهي مقسومة إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
1. أعراض موضعية: مثل ظهور كتلة، او ورم غير طبيعي، ايضا يظهر احيانا نزيف وسيلان غير طبيعي، ذلك يحدث احيانا ظهور تقرحات أو اصفرار لون العينين والجلد كما هو الحال مثلا في سرطان البنكرياس.
2. أعراض النقلية: مثل تضخم في العقد الليمفاوية، او ظهور بحة او سعال خاصة اذا رافقه تنفيث Hemoptysis في الدم، تضخم في الكبد وآلام في العظام.
3. أعراض تظهر في جميع الجسد: مثل انخفاض الوزن، وفقدان الشهية، التعب والارهاق الشامل، التعرق الليلي الغزير بشكل غير عادي. وايضا قد يحدث فقر دم. ومن الجدير بالذكر، ان ظهور بعض هذه الاعراض او حتى جميعها لا يعني بالضرورة حدوث سرطان فعلا. فقد  تكون هناك اسباب اخرى عديدة تؤدي لظهور هذه الاعراض. وفي حال وجود اي شك لا داعي للقلق لكن يتوجب مراجعة الطبيب فورا وهو سيقوم بالفحوصات اللازمة لمعرفة السبب.. ويتم تحديد الحالية ونوعية الورم عن طريق أخذ نسيج من الخلية المصابة واجراء فحص خاص باثولوجي للعينة التي تم استئصالها.

بعض اسباب الاصابة بالسرطان: 


التدخين يحول الخلايا السليمة 
الى خلايا سرطانية

من الأسباب التي يبدو ان لها دور في تحويل الخلايا السليمة الى خلايا سرطانية: التدخين، الأشعة التي تؤدي عادة لسرطان الجلد، المواد الكيماوية المسرطنة، اأمراض مُعدية (كالإصابة بالفيروسات)، طفرة في نسخة الحمض النووي آل (DNA) عند انقسام الخلية، اسباب وراثية وغيرها.

علاج امراض السرطان
طبعا هناك علاجات مختلفة نوعا ما بحسب العضو المصاب.. وهدف العلاج هو إزالة الخلايا السرطانية من جسد المريض بدون تدمير الخلايا والحفاظ على الأعضاء السليمة، وتنقسم وسائل العلاج بشكل عام الى:
الجراحة: أي استئصال الخلايا المصابة بالسرطان. العلاج الكيماوي: محدود الاستعمال لأن له آثار جانبية  مضرة وسامة تؤثر سلبيا على أعضاء الجسم السليمة، العلاج الإشعاعي والعلاج المناعي: ايضا قد تكون له تأثيرات جانبية غير مرغوب فيها.

ويقوم الطبيب باقتراح العلاج المناسب على المريض بحسب حالته والعضو الذي اصابه السرطان أي مكان انتشاره، وايضا المرحلة التي وصل اليها السرطان ودرجة انتشاره وحالة المريض.  وفي ايامنا هذه حيث نشهد تطورات في جميع نواحي الحياة ومنها الطبية، وبفضل والأبحاث المكثفة، يعمل الاخصائيون والخبراء بشكل متواصل على انتاج أدوية بامكانها القضاء الى حد كبير على الخلايا السرطانية مع الحد من الأضرار التي قد تصيب الخلايا السليمة القريبة من الخلايا المصابة.

و نذكر في نهاية موضوعنا هذا وهو انه من الضروري التوجه الى الطبيب فور ساورتكم اي شكوك حول وجود أي ورم في الجسم. فالتشخيص المبكر يساهم بالشفاء من المرض الى حد  كبير.*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الله يشفي الجميع

شكرا" على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لمحة مختصرة للتعريف بهذا المرض الخبيث 
نسأل الله للجميع الصحة والعافية 
مشكور هدوء على الطرح

*

----------


## محمد العزام

معلومات مختصرة عن المرض 

الله يبعدنا عن المرض وعن جميع الامراض 

مشكور هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمروركم جميعاً والله يبعد عنكم كل انواع الامراض يااااااااااااااااا رب*

----------

